

The beginning of the end of Google, and why Apple is the creator's friend - eighty
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/pda/2011/jul/27/google-apple-html5

======
eighty
The era of search is not over. It's just getting started.

~~~
eighty
Other thoughts...

"Every word on every Google page is in the same typeface. No brand images
appear other than Google's. This action essentially neutered the production
values of every high end content creator."

During the 90's portal wars, search companies like Yahoo filled search result
pages with brand images. The idea was to keep the user engaged on the search
portal for as long as possible.

Then Google came along and said, hey, our goal is to actually get users off
the search result page and to their content as fast as possible. That is why I
use Google search. It gets me to high end content faster than anyone else can.
IMO, this doesn't decrease production value of the content, it actually makes
it better.

"Long term, focus on HTML5. The sooner you commit to HTML5, the more likely
you will produce something of economic value."

FWIW, Google's platform is the web, and they are really advocating and pushing
the HTML5 spec. For the past 3 years, Google Chrome has been leading the way
in this area: <http://html5readiness.com>

